# 64 Bit vs 32 Bit, Any Performance Improvement?



## Ceeyee (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,

Is there any speed difference between 64 bit and 32 bit of Excel 2010?

Is 64bit faster?

Assuming my workbooks uses about 1G of ram (below but near 32bit limit), and there are few add-ins.


Thanks.


----------



## Derek Brown (Sep 28, 2011)

Be careful with add-ins - you need to make sure that they will work with 64-bit Excel if that is what you install.
Microsoft recommended 32-bit Office on 64-bit Windows 7:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/w...-version-of-microsoft-office-HA010369476.aspx
I have come across a few problems mentioned on this board that were caused by using Office 2010 64-bit.
Also have a look at Rory's post #11 at:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=447852


----------



## Ceeyee (Sep 28, 2011)

We only have 1 or 2 add-ons and I talked to the developer and they said they support 64bit.

I just want to know if there's any improvements in speed.





Derek Brown said:


> Be careful with add-ins - you need to make sure that they will work with 64-bit Excel if that is what you install.
> Microsoft recommended 32-bit Office on 64-bit Windows 7:
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/w...-version-of-microsoft-office-HA010369476.aspx
> I have come across a few problems mentioned on this board that were caused by using Office 2010 64-bit.
> ...


----------



## RoryA (Sep 28, 2011)

According to MS: "Both 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Office are largely indistinguishable, except that 64-bit Office has a much higher memory capacity."

I doubt you would notice a performance benefit unless you started to approach the memory limits of 32bit Office.


----------



## Derek Brown (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably yes, because it will not use WOW64:
http://office-watch.com/t/n.aspx?a=1409

The WOW64 print spooler may cause problems if suitable print drivers have not been made available or installed.

But, in my opinion, you may have a few problems if you have a mixture of each in the office and applications are developed on one for running on the other:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=556928


----------

